
Facebook Yoga Teacher Fired For Banning Phones in Class - alpb
http://mashable.com/2012/07/09/facebook-yoga-teacher-allegedy-fired-over-banning-phones-in-class/
======
dmix
This is non-news. Company politics.

------
mkaltenecker
(This is kinda irrelevant and I don’t think it has anything to do with
Facebook – but what a stupid policy. It won’t work. You cannot always say yes,
if only because saying yes to one person may be mutually exclusive with saying
yes to another person. All you can ever do is try to say yes to as many people
as possible, never everyone.

Why are phones banned? Because one person can annoy the whole class with them.
Banning phones in this case means creating an undisturbed Yoga class, i.e.
saying yes to everyone who wants to be able to concentrate on Yoga and nothing
else. I don’t think it’s unreasonable to think that’s the majority in a Yoga
class.)

~~~
Cd00d
A normal yoga class, I agree. I get the impression this is an employer
sponsored class that takes place during the work day. Lots of job related
things can pop up, and to assume that cell phone use in class was trivial is
an odd assumption for the instructor to take, IMO.

~~~
AjithAntony
As I read it I felt that if the yoga student could not spare 30min without
connectivity, then perhaps the class was not a suitable fit in his schedule.
Perhaps such a student is not ready for yoga or other meditative practices at
all.

